# pickling tong and groove ceiling



## gapaintgirl (Dec 4, 2006)

How do I bid a tong and groove ceiling 18 x 24? The ceiling is new,raw wood and the customers arent sure about the color,but know they want a green of some sort. Ive stained and painted ceiling,but never pickled them,so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Treat the "pickling" technique as your staining technique... bid accordingly...

You can brush it on and wipe off or just wipe on... wipe off until you get the desired look you want...

Use a "flat" paint... dilute it 25-30% +- If you use Latex.. dilute with water... if you use Oil dilute with thinner...

You want it to be "about" the consistancy of stain...

They do sell pickling stains ( i think only in white?) you are better off making your own with the color of choice...


----------



## gapaintgirl (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response. I knew it would be more time consuming than staining,but I wasnt sure how much,so I wasnt sure how to bid. I appreciate the input:smile:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

....if it's alcohol based, dilute with hot wings and celery :whistling :laughing:


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Paintguy26 said:


> ....if it's alcohol based, dilute with hot wings and celery :whistling :laughing:


dont forget the blue cheese....


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

gapaintgirl said:


> How do I bid a tong and groove ceiling 18 x 24? The ceiling is new,raw wood and the customers arent sure about the color,but know they want a green of some sort. Ive stained and painted ceiling,but never pickled them,so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


It is a specialty work, so I would charge no less than $1.75 sf plusmaterials. I also would say you should use an oil based product out of what you make by adding colorants to get the color desired or mixed at the paint store for you. You should apply it with a rag or maybe you can try one of those mop applicators, but I never tried that. Remember you still have grooves so a terry cloth would be a good choice of rag. You should let it set up several minutes before wiping back off unless the owner likes the uneveness. I would apply a coat of some sealant in a sheen to the owners liking after the pickling is dry. I always prefer the Man of war clear coats.


----------

